# My new website in the form of a mini library.



## Valérie_D

Hello everyone,

So I just finished my new website, it's a mini library of my music which was great to do since it allowed me to research a bit more on the publishing side of this business.

I'm aware that some pieces are in several categories, that's all my repertoire for now.

Thanks,

Valérie

http://www.valeriedelaney.com (www.valeriedelaney.com)


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

Woooo! 

Looks fantastic. 

Enjoy the cat very much 

Clean, simple and easy to navigate. 


My only critique - It seems that pieces like "A Secret Path" pop up under a few categories (which is understandable) but always on top. Perhaps you could include it but have different pieces at the beginning for each category? Just a thought.


----------



## jemu999

Looks _and sounds_ great Valerie!


----------



## Valérie_D

Thanks!

Yes I have to vary the playlists. As someone pointed out, the images are royalty free.

Val


----------



## Desire Inspires

Valerie, I thought you were leaving VI-Control. Remember?

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/im-leaving-vi-as-well-as-facebook.49758/


----------



## wst3

Looks and sounds great! You have some serious composition chops!


----------



## synthpunk

Welcome back Ms. Delaney. Very good job on your site



Desire Inspires said:


> Valerie, I thought you were leaving VI-Control. Remember?
> 
> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/im-leaving-vi-as-well-as-facebook.49758/


----------



## Carbs

Desire Inspires said:


> Valerie, I thought you were leaving VI-Control. Remember?
> 
> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/im-leaving-vi-as-well-as-facebook.49758/



Does Valerie have to get permission from you to post or something? You bumped a thread she made in June based on a thread she made nearly a year ago. You've been necroposting every so often since you got here. Are you an attention seeking troll or just have a severe social disorder?


----------



## lpuser

Valérie, very nice - wish you the best of luck with your homepage.
Please note that that for some tracks, the images are not displayed (like on http://valeriedelaney.com/en/project/inspiring/) Safari just shows a question mark instead. Maybe you might wanna fix this, because that´s the only thing which looks a bit strange...

Cheers, Tom


----------



## Carbs

creativeforge said:


> Speaking of troll. Seeking attention. Could you please be polite, and not attack a member? People have a life and go through transitions over time. It's all good. Yes, it is. Be kind.



So you are attacking me while accusing me of attacking? No you're absolutely correct. Valerie MUST explain herself.

Edit: and BTW "People have a life and go through transitions over time."

Why are you telling me this? This is common sense that only DI doesn't seem to comprehend...


----------



## creativeforge

I don't think so. You should write her in a private conversation and ask her directly. Unless your intentions are suspicious. Building one another up, is the soul of this forum. Think.


----------



## Carbs

creativeforge said:


> I don't think so. You should write her in a private conversation and ask her directly. Unless your intentions are suspicious. Building one another up, is the soul of this forum. Think.



WHAT?!?! _MY_ intentions are suspicious? Ask her what?? You're not making any sense. I'm not the one who went out of my way to remind Valerie that she decided to leave the forum at one point! How about YOU think!


----------



## Carbs

creativeforge said:


> I'm
> 
> Simply making an observation that could explain her absence.



Well, now I'm thoroughly confused at what you are talking about. The only reason I got irritated at DI is the fact that "building one another up" is something I agree with. How is what he asked in any way doing that?


----------



## chillbot

This is a thoroughly confusing thread. Creativeforge, are you looking at the dates? Do you think there is/was a valid reason for bumping this thread?


----------



## creativeforge

I apologize, Carbs, I misunderstood your post. Forgive my blunder...!


----------



## stonzthro

This is why we can't have nice things!


----------



## chillbot

No worries. But isn't it made even weirder that @Desire Inspires is calling out Valerie for leaving the forum _a year before_ DI even became a member here? I don't get it. That's almost crossing over from weird to stalkish.


----------



## creativeforge

chillbot said:


> No worries. But isn't it made even weirder that @Desire Inspires is calling out Valerie for leaving the forum _a year before_ DI even became a member here? I don't get it. That's almost crossing over from weird to stalkish.


And this was the person I was actually addressing, not Carbs. When people thread bomb, it divert the flow. 

BACK TO YOU VALERIE!!


----------



## Carbs

creativeforge said:


> I apologize, Carbs, I misunderstood your post. Forgive my blunder...!



No hard feelings, glad I'm not living in bizzaro-world after all, lol.


----------



## creativeforge

Well...


----------



## Valérie_D

Desire Inspires said:


> Valerie, I thought you were leaving VI-Control. Remember?
> 
> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/im-leaving-vi-as-well-as-facebook.49758/



Ah yes, I mentionned in that thread that I might come back. I did leave for a few months and I check in here every 2-3 weeks instead of every day like I used too. I don't think I am going back on facebook though, one year later, my productivity has really increased.


----------



## Valérie_D

*Haha, I did not see all the arguing before I posted.

If I may, one of the main reasons I left the first time is that people where bickering all the time and some threads would become incrediby long, combine with my incapacity of not reading the whole thing just like with facebook. It's good to be back 

I'm usually a people pleaser but not today : being called out about coming back to the forum when I said it the thread that I might come back, my first thought was ''Someone has nothing to do on a friday morning''.


----------



## synthpunk

I do not use it often, but if you click on a users profile and select Ignore User I find this board much more enjoyable!


----------



## Desire Inspires

Valérie_D said:


> Ah yes, I mentionned in that thread that I might come back. I did leave for a few months and I check in here every 2-3 weeks instead of every day like I used too. I don't think I am going back on facebook though, one year later, my productivity has really increased.



Thank you for answering. 

Next time, don't be so quick to turn your back on the people that look to you for support, inspiration, and motivation.


----------



## Guffy

Desire Inspires said:


> Next time, don't be so quick to turn your back on the people that look to you for support, inspiration, and motivation.


----------



## Valérie_D

Desire Inspires said:


> Thank you for answering.
> 
> Next time, don't be so quick to turn your back on the people that look to you for support, inspiration, and motivation.



Well, when I left, I mentionned my reasons and needed a break, I mentioned I might come back and I did. I felt it was ok for me to tell in that one year old post that the forum had become intense at the time, lots of threads had gone a bit sour and as I mentionned recently, I have a serious inability to concentrate and not read everything to the end, that's why I left facebook. 

What you said about turning my back on people in a very moralizing tone, whoever you are who knows nothing of all the great relationships I built over time with the people at vi..hum...Yeah...this is not a cult or a secret handshake society, it's a forum, relax!


----------



## nicoroy123

Salut Valerie, bravo pour le site! J'aime beaucoup ta musique, c'est très inspirant!
Je suis dans Rosemont, on est peut-être pas très loin


----------



## Valérie_D

nicoroy123 said:


> Salut Valerie, bravo pour le site! J'aime beaucoup ta musique, c'est très inspirant!
> Je suis dans Rosemont, on est peut-être pas très loin



Salut Nicolas! Merci pour tes bons mots, Je demeure à L'Assomption. Connais-tu James Duhamel à ToneStudio ou encore Tristan Cappacione? Si tu as un site web, partages-le, j'écouterai ça avec grand plaisir!


----------



## nicoroy123

Valérie_D said:


> Salut Nicolas! Merci pour tes bons mots, Je demeure à L'Assomption. Connais-tu James Duhamel à ToneStudio ou encore Tristan Cappacione? Si tu as un site web, partages-le, j'écouterai ça avec grand plaisir!



Salut Valérie, malheureusement je ne connais pas les 2 personnes mentionnées. Ils font quoi exactement? Mon site est en construction. Aussitôt que c'est prêt, je vais le présenter.


----------



## Valérie_D

nicoroy123 said:


> Salut Valérie, malheureusement je ne connais pas les 2 personnes mentionnées. Ils font quoi exactement? Mon site est en construction. Aussitôt que c'est prêt, je vais le présenter.


Ce sont simplement des compositeurs et mixeurs avec qui j'ai été à l'école


----------

